
Evolving our Windows approach to AV, thanks to partner feedback - runesoerensen
https://blogs.windows.com/windowsexperience/2017/08/09/evolving-windows-approach-av-thanks-partner-feedback/
======
runesoerensen
Kaspersky response: [https://www.kaspersky.com/about/press-
releases/2017_kaspersk...](https://www.kaspersky.com/about/press-
releases/2017_kaspersky-lab-is-satisfied-with-actions-taken-by-microsoft-to-
address-partner-requirements)

